# Aelf army



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I am wondering how well all 3 of the aelf armies (drukhari, aeldar and harlequinns) work together this is a project I would l9ve to but not sure on tactics or army ideas at the moment.

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------

